# Mini Morritts Grand Review



## pefs65 (Mar 27, 2011)

My family had an excellent time at Morritts Grand Resort.
 The two BR OF room that we had was excellent and huge. It was spotless and clean.
The showers and kitchen appliances were not the most modern but they were fine for us.
The place was so quiet and relaxing and that was the best part about the resort.
The beach was ok with nice sand and plenty of chairs to sit on but the surf had too much coral for us to enjoy.
The staff was very friendly and helpful. 
McCurleys was excellent. The Nissan Sentra that we rented was the perfect island touring car.
The pool was great looking but because it was too windy for us we did not have a chance to enjoy it.
I thought that it was great that the resort rented out for free sporting equipment and games.
We drove to Rum Point 20 minutes away and it was spectacular for our young family. We have three kids 8,6,and 2. Rum Point had everything that we needed. It was not windy there and the surf and sand was perfect.
We took Jim's advice our consigere at Morritts and booked the Dolphin Encounter with the free StingRay City tour and we had an excellent time filled with great family memories.
The kids also had a great time at the Turtle farm but the drive was abit long and the roundabouts were confusing but manageable.
We ate at Tukka's three times and this was great for our family. The food was superb and they even have a takeout option which is great for our family with young kids. Tukka's is very family friendly.
We also ate at David's which was ok and Mimmi's Dock which was better but only for us slightly above average.
The mini Fosters food fair across from Morrritts was very convenient for us and we used it many times.
I would rate this trip 4.5 out of 5 stars and for our family this was an excellent vacation which we were lucky to trade into using bonus points from our DVC membership that we had to use for an RCI exchange.


----------



## siesta (Mar 27, 2011)

glad to hear you had a great time.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 28, 2011)

great! going in july cant wait. 

did fosters have alot of choices?


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 28, 2011)

We get there Sunday for a week!  Thanks for the information.


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 29, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> great! going in july cant wait.
> 
> did fosters have alot of choices?



Yes they did.  We felt that for it being considered a mini Fosters it had a very good variety.

We got cereal,milk,juice,diapers,snacks for the kids, some cheap beach toys, soup. They also have a pretty good selection of frozen foods if you wanted to do that one night instead of going out to eat. They did not have much in the way of hot food but I do remember them having hot dogs.

The Dunkin Donuts  that is there is great also. It has the usual breakfast sandwhiches with of course donuts and muffins and this can save you on breakfast or lunch some days and our kids just love there fruit drinks.


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 29, 2011)

Do they have beach towels or do we need to bring out own?


----------



## pefs65 (Mar 29, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> Do they have beach towels or do we need to bring out own?



Morritts gives you 6 towels to use for the beach and pool. When you are done using them you can exchange them at the towel hut for new towels.
As long as you check out with the 6 towels there is no charge.


----------



## Cheechs dad (Apr 13, 2011)

pefs65 said:


> My family had an excellent time at Morritts Grand Resort.
> The beach was ok with nice sand and plenty of chairs to sit on but the surf had too much coral for us to enjoy.
> We took Jim's advice our consigere at Morritts and booked the Dolphin Encounter with the free StingRay City tour and we had an excellent time filled with great family memories.



Thro quick questions if I can bother you?
1. recommend water shoes for the surf area?
2. We are trying to arrange some golf time - do you recall if the dolphin encounter is on any specific day of the week or as booked?  
3. Fosters- did it have enough meat for BBQ or should we head back to Bodden or the airport fosters to do a meat shopping?
As an aside, we found TUkka on facebook and looking forward to it.
Appreciate all your help in advance.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 13, 2011)

Cheechs dad said:


> Thro quick questions if I can bother you?
> 1. recommend water shoes for the surf area?
> 2. We are trying to arrange some golf time - do you recall if the dolphin encounter is on any specific day of the week or as booked?
> 3. Fosters- did it have enough meat for BBQ or should we head back to Bodden or the airport fosters to do a meat shopping?
> ...


1. yes, bring water shoes to use at the resort - we love to snorke right off the beach - the best area is right at the dock and off to the left in front of the seaside and wooden oceanfront building.
2. do not know
3. We prefer to use Hurley's market near the airport for our meats. Everything else we get at the Fosters Express.
LOVE Tukka, if u can - be sure to try the Sunday Brunch.....fabulous!


----------



## pefs65 (Apr 22, 2011)

Cheechs dad said:


> Thro quick questions if I can bother you?
> 1. recommend water shoes for the surf area?
> 2. We are trying to arrange some golf time - do you recall if the dolphin encounter is on any specific day of the week or as booked?
> 3. Fosters- did it have enough meat for BBQ or should we head back to Bodden or the airport fosters to do a meat shopping?
> ...



The Dolphin Tour did have different dates and times to book. Jim the Consigere was very helpful to find us the best time.
Fosters near Morritts is a mini market and will not have enough meat for BBQ. So I would head back to the bigger markets. 
Yes you definitely need swim shoes if you would like to enjoy the surf in front of Morritts.


----------

